# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C > خبر: پیوستن Memcpy() به Banned APIs پیوست

## DarkSoroush

گفتم شاید جالب باشه که بدونید:
طبق اخبار منتشر شده ماکروسافت به زودی پیوستن این دستور رو به Banned API ها اعلام میکنه و این عمل در تمامی محصولات تحت C و ویندوز اعمال میشه!!




> Microsoft plans to formally banish the popular programming function that's been responsible for an untold number of security vulnerabilities over the years, not just in Windows but in countless other applications based on the C language. Effective later this year, Microsoft will add memcpy(), CopyMemory(), and RtlCopyMemory() to its list of function calls banned under its secure development lifecycle



لینک سورس:
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/05...nishes_memcpy/

لینک api های ban شده:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb288454.aspx

و لینک SDL:
http://blogs.msdn.com/sdl/archive/20...nned-apis.aspx

----------


## tajerman

میشه در مورد این دستور بیشتر توضیح بدین و نحوه کارش رو بگین ؟!

----------


## hosseinkhosravi

دستور مورد علاقه من! حالا مگه دست میکروسافته که استاندارد C رو تغییر بده؟ پس ANSI C چکاره است؟

----------


## mr AHR

ای بابا
راس میگن این لینوکسی ها به خدا
پرفومنس که در حد هویج
دست برنامه نویس رو هم ببنده دیگه عالیه
  Java و Scala رو لینوکس از C++‎‎ CLI هم بهتر پرفومنس میدن
دیگه ما رو هم ببنده دیگه نور علی نور ( دستور باحالیه حیف ! _ حالا اگر خودمون پیادش کنیم مشکلی هست ؟؟؟ )

----------

